# INCRA LS Positioner Instructional DVD



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys I was just given an Incra Positioner. I was wondering if anyone had the INCRA LS Positioner Instructional DVD I could borrow?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://incra.com/product_booksplans_vls1.htm

In case there's none to be had.


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I saw that I just though before dishing out 20 + shipping I would see if I could borrow one. I'm hoping someone will have one I could use for a few days.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

+1 waho609 Go to Incra, they have them. You will really enjoy using the Incra. They also have a Project and Techniques book by Perry McDaniel, a real Incra guru; if your LS positioner didn't come with one. Also unless you got one, the Master Reference Guide with templates is a real helpful book. You are only limited by your imagination.


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

LOL the guy that gave me the Positioner just walked into my office and told me he had found the video that came with it, however it is a VHS tape. Now I have to find a VCR


----------

